# Streaking



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Gave the Outback a bath today. Even after rubbing and rubbing, I can still see dark streaks on the lower front panel.







Anyone else have that?? Whats the best at removing it?? Please don't say 'elbow grease'. Used enough of that today.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hear the BLACK STREAK REMOVER works pretty well, but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

and here I thought you meant you were celebrating that fine 70s sport of running through the campground buck naked! LOL

I agree with Jolly, the black streak remover stuff works wonders. I did use the wax after I used it on my Kiwi to be safe since I have no idea how strong the stuff is at removing the wax.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I read somewhere else on this site about gutter extensions made from 3/4" I.D. clear tubing. I installed them and they direct the water to the ground instead of down the side of the trailer. It was a great suggestion that works well, and if your trailer is level, will totally prevent the black streaks. I made mine about 3" long, beyond the gutter spouts. They look kind of funny, just because I know they're there, but I'm sure the casual observer doesn't even notice them.

Thanks OUTBACKERS!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

ProtectAll has some products that I've heard good things about.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks. I've heard of the Black Streak Remover and ProtectAll products, but haven't heard whether they actually work. Guess I'll get some. Thanks again.


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

Gell Gloss works wonders on black streaks and other fiberglass stuff.
I use it all the time... sunny 
5.00 a can.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I picked up some Thetford black streak remover and they wipe right off with no effort.

On a preventive maintenance note, clean out your rain gutters and keep them clean and you will greatly reduce the streaks in the first place. I did mine this weekend and they were loaded with black dirt from the roof. While I was up there washing the roof with my extension brush, I also brushed out the gutter channels then blasted them out with a hose.

I too use Gel-Gloss on all the fiberglass and metal outside. The Outback is looking good today


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I used a can of black streak remover just today and although it worked well, it did not work any better then the simple green that I used last year. However, other brands may work better then the remover I used.


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Someone told me to use wooden clothespins on the gutters. This will keep the water from dropping on the body.. Good luck

Pete action


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I use the clothespins at each corner, and if you place them just right, the water drips away from the side of the trailer. I actually use plastic pins because there is a "channel" that the water seems to flow through.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Could you guys post a picture of this...uhh..clothespin mod? I think I know what you are talking about, but would love to see it.

Randy


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

California Jim said:


> I picked up some Thetford black streak remover and they wipe right off with no effort.
> 
> On a preventive maintenance note, clean out your rain gutters and keep them clean and you will greatly reduce the streaks in the first place. I did mine this weekend and they were loaded with black dirt from the roof. While I was up there washing the roof with my extension brush, I also brushed out the gutter channels then blasted them out with a hose.
> 
> I too use Gel-Gloss on all the fiberglass and metal outside. The Outback is looking good today


Is the Gel(l) Gloss a name brand available everywhere or only in specialty camping stores?

Thank you


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jimbo
I had never heard of GEL GLOSS until this thread. I was walking through our local home center (Menards) and there it was. (I wasn't even looking for it) It was set up near the bathtubs and showers, because you can wax them with it. It was less than $5 per can. I haven't tried it yet. The can is pink.

Pete


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I too use the "clothspin" mod, works great no streaking at all. Somtimes even stay on when traveling. Will post pictures when Outback gets out of storage.


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

You can also get Gel gloss at Home Depot

the can looks like http://www.gel-gloss.com/gglosshm.html

Its a little more work then the Black streak remover but it puts a nice wax shine
on it..


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is one guys solution.









Some other commercial options instead of clothespins.

From Campers Choice

Of course if you want you can add more gutters.

From Camping World


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Y-Guy,

My wife likes the clear plastic tubes you add...very nice...where can we buy that kind of tubing...seems it would work perfect.

It seems April showers is true in Virginia just when all the tourists are here to see the cherry blossoms!

Thanks!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the clear tubes too, although the clothespins seem to work well. The majority of my black streaks were on the front panel. Rain gutters have no effect in that area. Haven't given it a secound bath yet, but I do have some Thetford Streak Remover on hand now, for when I feel energetic enough to wash it again. Also picked up some Gel Gloss. Why does the lable say "1 step cleaner, polish and sealer? Your supposed to wash the RV first. Let it dry. Apply the Gel Gloss and let it dry to a white haze. Then wipe it off with a soft clean cloth. That's a LOT more than one step.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...one step to me would be...

Buying it!


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

I hate to sound really stupid, but about this clothes pin thing...do ya just clip a clothes pin on to the end of the "gutter"? That's it?


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Right where the end of the gutter is where the water drips, you attach a clothes pin so that the water runs onto it and carries the drips to the end of the clothes pin. That's it, as stupid as it sounds!! I can't take a picture yet because the trailer is not here.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hillzo,
That's it. Don't feel stupid. When my wife heard of the idea, I thought 'that's not going to work'. I also thought they would be coming off going down the road everytime. So far they are still there. Almost a year now. And they do channel the water away from the side of the Outback. We use some white plastic clothes pins. I will probably go with the tubes someday. I think they look better.


----------



## RoofWarrior (Jun 10, 2006)

An alternative product to consider is Siding OX. Its typically for vinyl siding, PVC fences, and other exterior surfaces, but the website indicates that it works great on RV's. Pretty reasonable prices, best of all the packaging is in EZ-Pouches. You get 5 of them, each one makes a gallon. That way you make it when you need it, and don't waste valuable cabinet space!

Check it out at CleanerToday Siding OX or go to www.CleanerTODAY.com and search on SIDING OX.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does the black stuff come from the A/C unit? Reason I ask I've never had these streaks and I've never used my A/C unit. Of course the Outback has been rained on...I am come on, I live in Oregon.

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------

